# Hunters Ed



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I finally talked my brother in-law into getting his hunters ed this year, and I have a couple questions. Does he need to bring his own .22 ammo to the field day? How many rounds does he need to shoot? Do most places require you bring your own rifle? -Thanks


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

My son and daughter are signed up for the on-line course. We were told that we should bring a 22 w/ 30 22 shells, safety glasses, cardboard box and something to lay on.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

If you guys are up at Lee Kay....Last year my 10yr old went through.... you have to have your gun (they said they had a couple to borrow, but it was first come first serve) Ammo(just get one of the packs of 50, then you have a few left over), Safety glasses, hearing protection (again they said they had a couple to borrow) I would bring some masking tape (to tape up targets and/or mark hits) I didn't bring anything to lay on (I didn't care if my boy got dirty  ).


----------

